# Clutch fly rods-



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

who here has put their mits on one? I'm looking into the one piece theory 8wt-
Any comparisons??


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I have but don't own one. Are you trying to get a faster rod?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Backwater said:


> I have but don't own one. Are you trying to get a faster rod?


Not necessarily- I just really like to support smaller companies if possible. I do like a faster rod for personal use. I have a redington nti 8wt that is my current favorite amongst my older sage rpl+ And rplxi-


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fish_specialist said:


> Not necessarily- I just really like to support smaller companies if possible. I do like a faster rod for personal use. I have a redington nti 8wt that is my current favorite amongst my older sage rpl+ And rplxi-


I'm not going to comment on the Theory. Keep the NTi.


----------



## blyons1206 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a 8wt arch I may part with 450$


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a great rod. A very solid 8 wt if you are looking for a one piece rod.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

blyons1206 said:


> I have a 8wt arch I may part with 450$


Not a fan, or just prefer another make/model?


----------



## blyons1206 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have enjoyed it caught 40 lb cobia with it as well as 30-40 lb tarpon and big Louisiana redfish on it. Ill probably order another Clutch with custom colors.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have casted a few at the casting pond at IFTD, I can't really tell you which models they were, as I was handed several to try. I was really impressed with one of them, I believe it was the 11wt Arc. I had the TSX 909 for a few months and wasn't too thrilled. However, I think they definitely stepped their game up with the newer rods, based on throwing them at IFTD casting pond.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

clutch doing some demo days in florida and charleston already or very soon


----------

